# Weathers been bad I understand



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Is there any let up in the weather as I ve seen on tv that there has been quite a bit of rain is this normal ??????


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Is there any let up in the weather as I ve seen on tv that there has been quite a bit of rain is this normal ??????


January and February are our wettest months and we need this rain if we don't want water cuts again.
The nice thing is that we go for months in the summer without a drop of rain unlike the UK where it is rare to go a week with dry weather these days.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

philly said:


> Is there any let up in the weather as I ve seen on tv that there has been quite a bit of rain is this normal ??????


Cyprus is returning to normality (i.e. long, hot and dry summers and short, wet and windy winters) - there had been a prolonged drought, but that is now definately over with record breaking amounts of January rainfall - in dramatic storms and devastating flooding. There appears to be no let up and the wet weather is set to continue through the winter. Snow has started in the mountains too where it is very cold even in the foorhills. 

What is unusual are the amount of tornados that Cyprus has experienced in the last 8 months or so. We've had to introduce a tornado drill at work and have had six near misses in as many months. The Oriklini market was not so lucky - it had a devastating direct hit last week which lifted a whole market row several metres into the air and dumped it in the carpark - there were a number of injuries (two serious). Nicosia the capital city also suffered a devastating tornado direct hit last year which wrecked dozens of homes, uprooted several hundred trees and caused millions of euros worth of damage. If you're planning a tripduring winter - bring an umberella!


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Cyprus is returning to normality (i.e. long, hot and dry summers and short, wet and windy winters) - there had been a prolonged drought, but that is now definately over with record breaking amounts of January rainfall - in dramatic storms and devastating flooding. There appears to be no let up and the wet weather is set to continue through the winter. Snow has started in the mountains too where it is very cold even in the foorhills.
> 
> What is unusual are the amount of tornados that Cyprus has experienced in the last 8 months or so. We've had to introduce a tornado drill at work and have had six near misses in as many months. The Oriklini market was not so lucky - it had a devastating direct hit last week which lifted a whole market row several metres into the air and dumped it in the carpark - there were a number of injuries (two serious). Nicosia the capital city also suffered a devastating tornado direct hit last year which wrecked dozens of homes, uprooted several hundred trees and caused millions of euros worth of damage. If you're planning a tripduring winter - bring an umberella!


Hi Kimonas
It would be interesting to observe 'Cypriot driving' in the rain. I imagine it takes defensive driving to another level!
Chris


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Kimonas
> It would be interesting to observe 'Cypriot driving' in the rain. I imagine it takes defensive driving to another level!
> Chris


Believe it or not, the usual response to heavy rain is to belt along at breakneck speeds, still tailgating like mad, but with hazards on. There were in fact relatively few major accidents in the extreme weather - aquaplaning was unheard of until several spectacular accidents (and unfortunate deaths) were explained on the news. Following that drivers did tend to slow down considerably - but largely owing to the fact that most highways did resemble rivers and it was impossibel to progress at normal speeds. A large tornado did travel for some distance along the Larnaca Nicosia highway a few months back when all cars stopped because hailstones the size of tangerines were smashing windcreens that dared to travel over 20km/hr. At that point there was no such thing as defensive driving, you just had to sit there and hope that the elements didn't whisk you away - I don't mind admitting it was the scariest thing I've ever sat through...


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Thats dreadful news about people getting killed and I guess that yes of cours ethe rain is needed

Can you please remind me of that next winter when I am in Cyprus and maoning about the weather lol


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Kimonas
> It would be interesting to observe 'Cypriot driving' in the rain. I imagine it takes defensive driving to another level!
> Chris


Please be aware that bad driving is not limited to 'Cypriots' and it is racist to suggest that only they drive badly. I have seen many a Brit driving in Cyprus as if they were in the UK! 

I must say, the standard behaviour I have seen in rain is for drivers to pull over to the side and stop on the hard shoulder, its often cars with Brit registrations that are driven at high speed in heavy rain.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Please be aware that bad driving is not limited to 'Cypriots' and it is racist to suggest that only they drive badly. I have seen many a Brit driving in Cyprus as if they were in the UK!
> 
> I must say, the standard behaviour I have seen in rain is for drivers to pull over to the side and stop on the hard shoulder, its often cars with Brit registrations that are driven at high speed in heavy rain.


Who mentioned 'Cypriots', but come to mention it having nearly been killed by a definate cypriot driver on the wrong side of the road I think I have first hand experience! Not really worth the response!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We were at the Mavroukolympos dam today and it is overflowing
The water was gushing down the overflow pipe creating a river down the valley to the sea.
We are definitely not going to have any water shortage problems this year:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We were at the Mavroukolympos dam today and it is overflowing
> The water was gushing down the overflow pipe creating a river down the valley to the sea.
> We are definitely not going to have any water shortage problems this year:clap2::clap2:


Hi Veronica, Hopefully more tourists boosting the money in the cash tills will be the icing on the cake. Hopefully leading to a reduction in menu prices! Or am I asking too much. That said we were impressed by the Olive Tree in Ayia Napa last November with set menu prices and a Manchunian on hand to make us laugh!
Looking forward once again to our annual return(s) to Pafos region though and the wonderful upland scenery, and yes the SUNSHINE yippee LOL
Chris


----------

